# Steering wheel



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

I replaced my steering wheel on my 8 n yesterday 
Thought it would be a easy fix take nut off and pull steering wheel up and replace 
Well it was I reckon it had been on for so long that it was frozen stuck on there 
Had to get a puller and torch to get it off heated the upper collar and tighten the pully then hit it with a hammer to get it loose 
Put the new wheel on with no problem after that 
I hate what I think my 5 minutes job will be when it turns out to be a lot longer


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Yup it can get to be an adventure!


----------

